# new owner of a 10 week old pomeranian, help!



## alyssam (Sep 6, 2011)

qwerqweqweqweqweqweqwel;malsdk;fmanljfnsdmfnskdljfnsdm,cv ksjdfn sdmf


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Quit with the alpha crap because it is just that crap.
Stop rolling him on his back it will do nothing but make him scared for you, potentially aggressive and put you about 1 billion steps back in training.

Read these other threads and link that are just like you situation:
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/100974-need-help-w-defiant.html
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/97003-my-puppy-jerk-long.html
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/38900-dr-ian-dunbars-training.html
http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/alpha-fallacy

And most importantly this: http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/8377-bite-stops-here.html


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

This is a 10 week old puppy. How old was he when you got him because if he was taken too young, he will have missed out on learning things from his mom and siblings. Mainly bite inhibition. When I was younger, 6 wks was the age to take them. But it has been learned that that is way to young. 10 wks is now the best, but 8 weeks is considered ok.

Like Katie said, stop with the alpha shit. He is no more alpha than you are. Rolling him will do nothing but (i) make him scared and to nip; or (ii) make him think you are playing...that's how I play with mine.

And night time is when puppies will play...kind of like human babies. He has probably been sleeping most of the day and when you get home, he is glad to see you and wants to play. Play with him to tire him out and it will help him sleep through the night.

Just remember, HE.IS.A.BABY. So please, treat him like one.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

YOur puppy is being a PUPPY! Stop alpha rolling him and start TRAINING him. Get into a puppy class so he gets some socailization and mental stimulation (which will wear him out) and take a look at these threads.

Rev Up ,

Leave It

Bite Inhibition

Housebreaking


----------



## alyssam (Sep 6, 2011)

qweqwnjkqlwjkndslaidjfnosdkfn


----------



## alyssam (Sep 6, 2011)

he's training it going good, he sits he knows down, watch me to stay focused, he's starting leave it, i have talked to my trainer the other day to get some tips on his teething, he chews on ice cubs that have treats in them and bones that are half frozen in ice cubes, frozen chicken broth cubes, i have him already crate trained. we play fetch, he's good but because of his breed he can be will full but even my trainer said it's good to do what im doing, it just sometimes gets stressfull, he is getting close to house breaking but has an accident sometimes, i always praise him and give him treats, but sometimes he sees it as his way which can be a hand full, but were working on it, and sometimes it's overwhelming to me because he is my first dog. i have new mommy syndrome, but i'm sure now that things will turn out good, his crate training helps out so much, i love it. he is a baby but he also has animal instincts, things that I have been taught to do such as a slight pinch to the neck with a tisss is what a mother dog or his siblings would do, all dogs nip slightly at neck when needed to be put in their place, the dog he lives with does it to him when he needs it because my puppy doesn't know exactly how to play and approach in a certain matter that's accepted in the animal/dog realm. thanks for your feedback but by reading everyone's i think i'm learning and starting to know what exactly i need to do.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/misconceptions-mythical-alpha-dog

I am not trying to trying to jump down your throat, and this isn't even really targeted at you, but I am wondering why people believe that dams correct their pups in this way.

Willow lived with her dam Cinnamon and her older sis Sky for 3 years and I never saw Cinnamon once try to correct her daughters in this way. Dams pick up small pups for transport, but that's about the closest I ever saw to scruffing.

In any case, specific to your situation OP- you are not raising a "hard" tempered, large-breed, working, military dog. You are raising a small breed house pet.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

alyssam said:


> he's training it going good, he sits he knows down, watch me to stay focused, he's starting leave it, i have talked to my trainer the other day to get some tips on his teething, he chews on ice cubs that have treats in them and bones that are half frozen in ice cubes, frozen chicken broth cubes, i have him already crate trained. we play fetch, he's good but because of his breed he can be will full but even my trainer said it's good to do what im doing, it just sometimes gets stressfull, he is getting close to house breaking but has an accident sometimes, i always praise him and give him treats, but sometimes he sees it as his way which can be a hand full, but were working on it, and sometimes it's overwhelming to me because he is my first dog. i have new mommy syndrome, but i'm sure now that things will turn out good, his crate training helps out so much, i love it. he is a baby but he also has animal instincts, things that I have been taught to do such as a slight pinch to the neck with a tisss is what a mother dog or his siblings would do, all dogs nip slightly at neck when needed to be put in their place, the dog he lives with does it to him when he needs it because my puppy doesn't know exactly how to play and approach in a certain matter that's accepted in the animal/dog realm. thanks for your feedback but by reading everyone's i think i'm learning and starting to know what exactly i need to do.


Maybe it is what the mother dog would do but your dog is not an idiot he knows you are not a dog.

Seriously read all the links people have posted and educate yourself before you ruin your poor puppy.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

alyssam said:


> wow, thanks for the feedback, *the alpha training is how they train military working dogs I learned the the back move from my brother who trains dogs* its only when they do something bad and it is good to learn when they're young and to also slightly pinch the neck relating to the wild because dogs and puppies think in packs, no need to jump down my throat, i do have him in classes and he lives with another dog, but thank you so much for the feed back.


You are training a...what...3# puppy...the same as they do for military dogs!? Holy Moly...what are you thinking! Or are you? This has to be the most ridiculous post ever! This may work for 100+# dogs but it sure isn't going to work on yours. And what is it "about his breed" that "he can be will full" (wilfull is the word you are looking for)? He is a tiny little puppy who is being manhandled by a human. Of course he's going to fight back...he's scared.

Read the links that others have posted. You came here for advice and they have given you some good stuff. Please take it if you want your pup to grow up to be a well-rounded dog and not afraid of you.

Oh, and by the way. Punctuation and appropriate sentence structure would make it much easier to read (and interpret) your posts.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Ya know, it's funny, I've watched Military dogs being training on five or six bases and by all branches of the Military, I've never seen them alpha roll their dogs. Yes, most use choke collars and corrections, but they DO NOT alpha roll, nor do any of the police departments I know of. Correction training yes, alpha rolling no. In fact I had NEVER seen anyone alpha roll until Cesar Milan. I can also tell you that 50/60% of dogs in police and military training fail out because they shut down due to the training, it takes a very driven dog to make it and still be able to function.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

I can understand your frustration I really can. My puppy is almost 3 months and I can barely get her to pay attention to me, which makes it virtually impossible to train her lol! But my mentality is that every puppy is unique and has their own learning timeline, and I just have to be patient  I think the most important thing is to have a loving relationship with your puppy, and just like a relationship with a child, you will get frustrated and angry, but you have to remember that one day they'll be adults and you'll miss that puppy stage of the wild crazy things they do. Just spend a lot of time trying to build a connection with your puppy, and have a strong relationship - the training (and the patience you need) will follow naturally from that


----------



## alyssam (Sep 6, 2011)

so what your saying is that my brother was is k-9 police officer and has done 7 years in the airforce with the k-9 unit is a complete and utter liar. well thank you, my puppy is doing great i've actually been doing it the last couple of days and he does good, my pomeranian book which states the breed is willfull and is published is a complete and udder liar. well thanks for this site. I pray that puppy doesn't turn to be a horrible dog..... and your not even allowed to watch them train military dogs i lived on base with my brother at dover for a year and that's not allowed because they train them for 10 hrs. a day... i'm not idiot i have read up on things, and everything this past week has been extremely effective....... havc


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

alyssam said:


> so what your saying is that my brother was is k-9 police officer and has done 7 years in the airforce with the k-9 unit is a complete and utter liar. well thank you, my puppy is doing great i've actually been doing it the last couple of days and he does good, my pomeranian book which states the breed is willfull and is published is a complete and udder liar. well thanks for this site. I pray that puppy doesn't turn to be a horrible dog..... and your not even allowed to watch them train military dogs i lived on base with my brother at dover for a year and that's not allowed because they train them for 10 hrs. a day... i'm not idiot i have read up on things, and everything this past week has been extremely effective....... havc


ahahahahahahahha

Seriously have you actually read any of the links?
Any of the studies they debunk the dominance theory?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If it has been extremely effective, why are you asking for advice? Clearly something wasn't working for you.

Military dogs are trained to be aggressive. Everything in their training is designed to encourage aggression. I doubt this is what you want in a pet dog. Using military training techniques on a small companion dog will probably make him either aggressive or scaredy. Of course it's your dog and you can do what you like, but I think it's a bad idea.


----------



## alyssam (Sep 6, 2011)

qweqweqweqweqwe


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

> feel free to comment, please


It seems odd to post this^^ and then get mad when people do comment. 

Also, dogs aren't stupid and they know you aren't a dog, so attempting to "speak" dog body language usually backfires. I am also very confused as to what the point of alpha rolling a dog is if you praise and treat. Are you just trying to teach him to accept being turned on his back? Usually it's used as a punishment, not a trick. But I guess if someone wants to turn it into a trick, that's better than scaring the puppy to death.

I certainly do wish you and your pup the best.


----------

